# Your Top 5 old rock songs!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
my friends and I talking about music yesterday night wit a couple of bottle of wine of course and talk about our best old rock song ever. I wonder what are your top 5!

Here's mine:

1- Deep Purple - Child in time
2- Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower
3- Pink Floyd - Confortably numb
4- Janis Joplin - Maybe
5- George Thorogood - Gears jammer

Show me what you got!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I'll bite

1 Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son (nobody could guess that)
2 Boston - More Than A Feeling
3 Eagles - Hotel California (If played live without a 12 string cappoed at the 7th fret you might burn someplace)
4 and 5 are just too wide open for me to pick. There are so many good songs out there.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ooohh, that's hard (to narrow it down to five). These would be in there for sure....

Ramblin' Gamblin' Man - Bob Seger
Ride My See Saw - Moody Blues
Gimme Your Money Please - BTO
Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
Paranoid - Black Sabbath

Honourable mention goes to Nazareth (Turn On Your Receiver and Woke Up This Morning)..... I never get tired of that song.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Today it's:

1: Won't get fooled again .... The who
2: Whole lotta love ............ Zep
3: Foreplay - Long time ....... Boston
4: Echoes ......................... Pink FLoyd
5: Xanadu ......................... _Olivia Ne_---- *Rush* I mean :smile:

Who knows for tomorrow :rockon:

*Gilliangirl*: _Woke up this morning _ Brings up a lot of memories to me :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmmm, just as tough as top 5 albums!
1. Since I've Been Loving You...Zeppelin
2. Stop/Yer Gonna Need Me...James Gang
3. Brown Sugar...ZZ Top
4. Just For You...Streetheart
5. Raging River Of Fear...Captain Beyond

1. Absolutely killer solo, passionate playing and vocals
2. Best example of how good a Les Paul and Marshall can sound live
3. First ZZ Top song I heard, and it floored me!
4. Serious Canadian R&R!
5. Wicked groove, great guitar tones.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Interessing stuff here! 

Gilliangirl: It's have to be hard!  If it's to easy that became boring!


----------



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

*Ok, I'll bite as well*

Even though I don't play this stuff anymore, it had a major influence on me...

1) All Right Now (Free)... simple, but and anthem for those of us who were in high school when this came out.
2) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)...you have got to admit, when you first heard this song, it blew you away, and revived the classic strat sound.
3) Aqualung (Jethro Tull)...I don't know why, it just gave me a rush.
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd, sp?)...when I went through my Southern Rock Stage.

and 5) admit it....!
Stairway to Heaven...when I heard that song when I was 15 it was like musical ecstacy.

The good thing about getting older with a guitar in your hand is that you can look back and treasure the memories.

cheers to all the players of the best instrument in world...

Riff---:::


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I like them all :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Define "old".

I find it hard to think of some of these songs as old--even if they are 20 & 30 years old--some more.

But if you define "old" first--then I'll have something to go on.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's five off the top of my head in no particular order. These are not really the best songs by these artists but these songs always return me to the moment I first heard them.

1. Muddy Water - Free (Heartbreaker)
2. She Said, She Said - The Beatles (Revolver)
3. Throw Out Your Gold Teeth - Steely Dan (Katie Lied)
4. Roundabout - Yes (Fragile)
5. Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks (?)


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

FOCUS - Hocus Pocus
Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Highway Star - Deep Purple
Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh
Just got paid - ZZ Top


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Night Moves----------Bob Seger
American Woman-----The Guess Who
Sweet Home Alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd
Born to be Wild-------Steppenwolf
You Shook Me--------AC/DC


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Baba O'Reilly (Who)
Rosalita (Springsteen)
The Lemon Song (Zeppelin)
I Don't Need No Doctor (Humble Pie)
I'm Down (Beatles)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> ....
> I Don't Need No Doctor (Humble Pie)
> .......


Oh yeah, off "Rockin' The Fillmore", I like "Stone Cold Fever" too, so that's my 6th for free....

1. Evil by Cactus off the "Restrictions" album, hard-driving, awesome bass playin by Bogert.

2. Young Man Blues by The Who off "Live at Leeds", nuff said

3. Hey Joe by Jimi in any of the 50 different versions

4. House of The Risin' Sun by The Animals, totally classic, everyone digs it

5. Sympathy For The Devil from "Get Your YaYa's Out"

:wave:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1) Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin
2) The Messiah Will Come Again - Roy Buchanan
3) Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry, but I prefer the Mountain version, especially the intro.
4) Lazy - Deep Purple (Highway Star too)
5) I Ain't Superstitious or Superstition - Jeff Beck
6) Sleep On A Clothesline or A Million Miles Away - Rory Gallagher
7) Telegraph Road - Dire Straits

You did say 7, didn't you? Don't ask me tomorrow, all but the first two are likely to change.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

"Too Old To Rock & Roll: Too Young To Die", by Jethro Tull sums all the other ones up for me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My top 5

5. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
4. School- Supertramp
3. Jump - Van Halen
2. Shine on you Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd
1.Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

1. Rattlesnake Shake - Fleetwood Mac
2. Mona - Quicksilver Messenger Service
3. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
4. Down By The River - Neil young/ Crazy Horse
5. Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix

I love folk music.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Songs from the Wood - Jethro Tull
Ogre Battle - Queen
Wondrous Stories - Yes (our wedding song)
Speed King - Deep Purple
Karn Evil 9 - ELP


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive been mulling this over- too many songs i love,
heres my list but propably it in its 15th revision
in no order

rory gallagher- sinner boy
sabbath- killing yourself to live
the doors- when the musics over
jethro tull- to cry you a song
hendrix- manic depression


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

zontar said:


> Define "old".
> 
> I find it hard to think of some of these songs as old--even if they are 20 & 30 years old--some more.
> 
> But if you define "old" first--then I'll have something to go on.


For me Old rock is the opposition of the new "hard/rock/pop" music we all can heard now on the radio. Nothing to blame, but I really hate the things like Killers or pseudo-emo rock band. For me the old rock is more like classic rock whit kick ass guitar solo, long hairs and something remind me of beer and sex at the same time!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> For me Old rock is the opposition of the new "hard/rock/pop" music we all can heard now on the radio. Nothing to blame, but I really hate the things like Killers or pseudo-emo rock band. For me the old rock is more like classic rock whit kick ass guitar solo, long hairs and something remind me of beer and sex at the same time!


man- you need to progress in your search for perfection until you are like me- 
even the sound of a car backfiring reminds me of beer and sex at the same time:smile:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Tough one...

Whole Lotta Love - Zep.......best riff ever
On the Road Again - Canned Heat.......gotta love that groove
Highway 61 Revisited - Johnny Winter......a master in his prime
Blitzkrieg Bop - The Ramones.....pure punk fun
Paranoid - Black Sabbath......early metal mania


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Tough to pick 5 songs...there are many songs with great guitar playing I would pick from like Zeppilin,Van Halen ect however my picks for favorite songs are these.

Not sure if my choices are Rock or pop rock...im posting links to the songs on you tube in case anyone doesnt know the songs however Im sure everyone does know them anyway though...can only think of 4 for now...I will add one later.

Aldo Nova "Fantasy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0iYEu1oI-Q

Toto "Rosanna"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuD746QqPp4

Sting "Fortress Around Your Heart"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gd0cvOHTHE

Elton John "I guess thats why they call it the blues"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIc8tYOofJ8


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

Top 5? I don't think I can do it, however here are five that come to mind that I really enjoy.
Robin Trower- Bridge of Sighs
Ten Years After- I'd like to change the World
Whole Lotta Love- don't need to say
Darlin' be home soon- Slade
Jump into the Fire- Harry Nilsson


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This is a hard one to come up with, but here are 5 that I never tire of hearing

Needle and Damage done - Neil Young (My absolute fav warm up)
Red Barchetta - Rush (I love a good story)
Norweigian Wood - Beatles (My second fav warm up)
Wish you were Here - Floyd (1st song I ever learned and I still love to play it)
Crazy on You - Heart (I love the Intro, took me forever to learn it)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son 
Rush- Jacobs Ladder 
Pink Floyd- Dogs 
Deep Purple-Burn
Genesis -Firth of Fifth 
And this is just too hard only five!


----------



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

little wing - hendrix
heartbreaker- led zep
highway star - deep purple
reeling in the years -steely dan
you really got me- van halen:rockon:


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*what do i do*

You know ppl i like all the tunes everyone has put up. i just can't decide i'm sorry can't do it.i can not pick. :food-smiley-004:I played most of them at one time or another. ok ok i'll pick one,[ my guitar] lmao . the reason it helps me to enjoy these tunes from a whole new light. sdsre


----------

